# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  متاسفانه خبر بد در مورد دیپلم مجدد : دیپلم مجدد و گروه ازمایشی کنکور باید مطابق باشد.

## Janvaljan

*برای دوستانی  که دیپلم مجدد گرفتن :

دوستان متاسفانه در دفترچه امسال اومده کسانی که دیپلم مجدد گرفتن (اخذ بیش از یک دیپلم) ، باید حتماً دیپلم مجدد شون و گروه آزمایشی کنکورشون یکی باشه. 

این یعنی با دیپلم مجدد ریاضی یا انسانی دیگه نمیشه در کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد.

**
یعنی مثلاً برای شرکت در کنکور تجربی یا باید دیپلمه ی ریاضی باشی یا دیپلمه ی تجربی یا دیپلمه انسانی  و یا دیپلم مجدد تجربی.




*

----------


## biology115

خوبه که نگرفتم ...

----------


## yaghma

*توی همین انجمن خیلیا دیپ دوم گرفتن حالا بماند در کل کشور چند نفر اقدام کردن ,فقط میشه متاسف بود برای همچین مملکتی ,خودشون هم نمیدونن دارن چه غلطی میکنن , بچه های مردم براشون حکم موش ازمایشگاهی رو دارن*

----------


## Mr.Hosein

حیف اون یک ماهی که با چه شرایطی خوندیم...
خیلی راحت قانون گذاری میکنن...قانون عوض میکنن...

اون از اون زمانی که نگفته بودن قراره تاثیر دیپلم قطعی بشه...
اینم از این...
خدا به داد تمامی قشر های جامعه در تمامی سطوح برسه...

----------


## meh.75

خدایا چه گناهی به درگاهت کردم که این گونه مجازاتم میکنی :Y (403):  :Y (403):  :Y (403):  :Y (403):

----------


## M.M.B

وااااای!!!
دهنشون سرویس واقعا......
من بدبخت چقدر جون کندن واسه دیپ مجدد ... ولی از اخر هم نتوستم بگیرم.
ولی خداییش وقتم رو تلف کرده بودم....
خیلی نامردبه

----------


## moez

> خوبه که نگرفتم ...


دمت گرم مثل منی

----------


## MaHsa 95

یعنی چی؟ من یک ماه زحمت کشیدم دیپ انسانی گرفتم، یعنی نمیتونم ازش استفاده کنم؟  البته من اصلا دیپلم تجربی ندارم پارسال هم با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی دادم، الان تکلیف من چیه؟ 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## emprator227

یعنی باید ری..... به دهن تمام مسئولین این کشور که شب خواب میبینن صبحش قانونش میکنن.یعنی اینقدر عصبانیم که هر چی به دهنم میرسه میخوام بگم بهشون ولی حیف اینجا نمیشه از این حرفا زد.این منم :Y (659):  :Y (659):  :Y (659):  اینم مسئولین :Y (499):  :Y (499):  :Y (499):

----------


## emprator227

> یعنی چی؟ من یک ماه زحمت کشیدم دیپ انسانی گرفتم، یعنی نمیتونم ازش استفاده کنم؟  البته من اصلا دیپلم تجربی ندارم پارسال هم با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی دادم، الان تکلیف من چیه؟ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


یعنی یا باید کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنی یا انسانی

----------


## Mohandes H

اگه دیپلم مجدد انسانی نمی گرفتی میتونستی با همون دیپلم ریاضیت کنکور تجربی بدی اما دیگه نمیشه.
خیلی نامردن.یعنی خیلیااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااا.

----------


## saj8jad

متأسفم واسه این مسئولین واقعاً احـمـق و حـمـار که بچه هایی رو که دیپلم مجدد گرفتن بدبخت کردن و یک ماه وقت با ارزش کنکورشون هم به هدر رفت  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mr Sky

وقعا توووف به شرفش که این معدل رو دراورد.
.
.
.خیلی از کنکوری ها که تو این انجمن هستن 1ماه  از وقتشون رو گذاشتن رو این دیپ مجدد.
.
.
.

----------


## ammir

اه ببخشید 
من خبر درست نخوندم منظورش افراد دو دیپلمه بوده

----------


## Egotist

> *
> دوستان متاسفانه در دفترچه امسال اومده کسانی که دیپلم مجدد گرفتن (اخذ بیش از یک دیپلم) ، باید حتماً دیپلم مجدد شون و گروه آزمایشی کنکورشون یکی باشه. 
> این یعنی با دیپلم مجدد ریاضی یا انسانی دیگه نمیشه در کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد.
> 
> **
> یعنی مثلاً کنکور تجربی یا باید دیپلم ریاضی باشی یا دیپلم تجربی یا دیپلم انسانی  و یا دیپلم مجدد تجربی.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :Yahoo (2): 

حیف عمری ک گذاشتم واسه کنکور

----------


## lightning

یعنی من دیپلم اولم انسانی بوده نمتونم تجربی کنکوربدم؟

----------


## Mohandes H

خیلیا حتی بیشتر از یک ماه هم وقت گذاشتن.
وافعا که.

----------


## m.l.s

یکی از بچه های اینجا 20 شده بود !!!

دلم براش میسوزه ...

----------


## emprator227

> اگه دیپلم مجدد انسانی نمی گرفتی میتونستی با همون دیپلم ریاضیت کنکور تجربی بدی اما دیگه نمیشه.
> خیلی نامردن.یعنی خیلیااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااا.


یعنی چی میشه توضیح بیشتر بدی؟

----------


## m-j-h

سلام
اقا من نگرفتم الان من دیپلم ریاضیم میخوام تجربی کنکور بدم نمیتونم برا ترمیم معدل پس اقدام کنم ؟ یعنی اگرم بگیرم باز نمرات دیپلم ریاضیمو لحاظ میکنن؟؟ :Yahoo (21): ||
اینکه دگ عاخر بی عدالتیه کـــــــ
من خودمو سر 25 درصد زیست میکشم یکی با نهاییش راحت قسمتیشو میگیره و حتی نمیزارن من نهاییشو بدم و برابر شیم ؟؟؟

----------


## lightning

یعنی من دیپلم اولم انسانی بوده نمتونم تجربی کنکوربدم؟

----------


## ammir

> دیپلم غیر مرتبط مشکلی نداره ...



بله بله 
من درست نخوندم متن رو 
حق باشماست 

اگر اون پست نقل قول من پاک کنی ممنون میشم که یه وقت کسی نخونه به اشتباه بیفته

----------


## Parloo

#تسلیت

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> یعنی چی؟ من یک ماه زحمت کشیدم دیپ انسانی گرفتم، یعنی نمیتونم ازش استفاده کنم؟  البته من اصلا دیپلم تجربی ندارم پارسال هم با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی دادم، الان تکلیف من چیه؟ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


متاسفانه فقط میتونم بگم یکی از بزرگترین بی عدالتی های ممکن میتونه در حق کسایی مثل شما شکل بگیره...
اینجا اینده ی کسی برای کسی مهم نیست...

----------


## mpaarshin

اگر کسی دیپلمش ریاضی بوده بعد رفته دیپلم مجدد تجربی گرفته میتونه از همون تجربی برای تجربی استفاده کنه دیگه؟؟

----------


## Mohandes H

ببین کسایی که یه دیپلم دارن هر کنکوری که بخوان میتونن بدن (ریاضی تجربی انسانی)
اما اونایی که دو تا دیپلم دارن (مثلا دیپلم ریاضی با دیپلم مجدد تجربی) فقط میتونن با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور ریاضی بدن و با دیپلم تجربی کنکور تجربی.

----------


## quf

دوستان ببخشید ینی کسی که دیپلم ریاضی داره نمیتونه کنکور تجربی بده/؟؟

----------


## m.l.s

> اگر کسی دیپلمش ریاضی بوده بعد رفته دیپلم مجدد تجربی گرفته میتونه از همون تجربی استفاده کنه دیگه؟؟




آره دیگه

باید از تجربیه استفاده کنی فقط

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Asemoon


یعنی چی؟ من یک ماه زحمت کشیدم دیپ انسانی گرفتم، یعنی نمیتونم ازش استفاده کنم؟  البته من اصلا دیپلم تجربی ندارم پارسال هم با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی دادم، الان تکلیف من چیه؟ 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


تا سال قبل خبلیا با دیپلم غیر مرتبط در ازمون شرکت میکردن , پس فکر نمیکنم بخاطر این موضوع باشه , منظور کسایی هست که دیپلم دوم اخذ کردن , که با اون دیپلم دوم فقط میتونن توی رشته مرتبط با دیپلم شون ازمون بدن
البته این استنباط بنده هست*

----------


## m.l.s

> دوستان ببخشید ینی کسی که دیپلم ریاضی داره نمیتونه کنکور تجربی بده/؟؟



میتونه !!

این واسه کساییه که چند تا دیپلم دارن ...

نگران نباش

----------


## Mohandes H

من خودم دیپلم ریاضی دارم و دی ماه دیپلم مجدد تجربی گرفتم و میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم.
اما نمیتونم با دیپلم مجدد تجربی کنکور ریاضی بدم.

----------


## alipha_76

> ببین کسایی که یه دیپلم دارن هر کنکوری که بخوان میتونن بدن (ریاضی تجربی انسانی)
> اما اونایی که دو تا دیپلم دارن (مثلا دیپلم ریاضی با دیپلم مجدد تجربی) فقط میتونن با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور ریاضی بدن و با دیپلم تجربی کنکور تجربی.


اره دقیقا اینجوریه

----------


## Nahal

یعنی چی؟؟؟!!! به همین راحتی؟؟؟!!!!این همه وقت گذاشتیم براش...این همه دویدیم که دیپ مجدد بگیریم یعنی همه زحمتامون هدر رفت؟؟!!!...این چه قانون مضخرفیه؟؟!!!...اینا یه ذره انسانیت ندارن...خدا ازشون نگذره که با آینده ما بازی میکنن...اینم امسال از شانس گند ما اینطوری شد...امیدمون به دیپ مجدد بود که....من حالا چه غلطی بکنم....😦

----------


## m.l.s

> ببین کسایی که یه دیپلم دارن هر کنکوری که بخوان میتونن بدن (ریاضی تجربی انسانی)
> اما اونایی که دو تا دیپلم دارن (مثلا دیپلم ریاضی با دیپلم مجدد تجربی) فقط میتونن با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور ریاضی بدن و با دیپلم تجربی کنکور تجربی.



سوال اینجاست که سنجش از کجا میفهمه 2 تا دیپلم داریم ؟؟

آموزش پرورش چنین اطلاعاتی گذاشته در اختیارش ؟؟

----------


## DR Matrix

لعنت بر این کثافتا لعنت....

----------


## Egotist

خدا میدونه چه قدر وقت و هزینه گذاشتم واسه این

تمام امیدم این بود 

به دریا هم ک برم ، خشک میشه 

واقعا احمق و سهل انگارند کسایی که مسئول این کار هستند

چیز دیگه به ذهنم نمیرسه

به راحتی تمام با اینده مردم بازی میکنن

----------


## rezarko13

خوب شد نگرفتم

----------


## lightning

احتمالا خیلیا الان بدترین خبر عمرشو شنیدن و روحیه و انگیزه زیر خط فقر 
فقط میمونه ترمیم معدل

----------


## Goodbye forever

دوستان در ردیف 34 من میخواهم در رشته ریاضی و زبان های تخصصی شرکت کنم ، چجوری باید دوتاشو بزنم؟

فقط یکی رو میشه زد که ...

اگه فقط ریاضی یا زبان تخصصی رو بزنم چی میشه؟

چیکار کنم تا در هردوش شرکت کنم ؟

باید دوبار ثبت نام کنم؟ یکی با ریاضی و یکی با زبان های تخصصی ؟

خیلی ممنون

----------


## salam55

این یکی دیگه واقعا نهایت نامردیه! 
واقعا اینایی که این تصمیمو میگیرن یه کم فکر نمیکنن؟ خب از اول تکلیف همه رو مشخص کنن دیگه کلا همه چی ......

----------


## DR Matrix

من پدرم در اومد دیماه چقدر بدبختی چقدر استرس چقدر هزینه چقدر وقت؟؟ چقد نااااااااااااااااااامردیی  ی!!!!

----------


## m.l.s

الآن تکلیف کسایی که 2 تا دیپلم دارن و هیچکدومشون با گروهی که میخوان شرکت کنن یکی نیست چیه ؟؟

نمیتونن توی اون گروه ثبت نام کنن ؟؟

----------


## lightning

شانس منه بدبختو ببین اخه چرا فرزند جانباز 20% امسال جزو ایثارگران نمیشه ؟ ولی من تیکشو می زنم امیدوارم شاملم شه

----------


## salam55

> این یکی دیگه واقعا نهایت نامردیه! 
> واقعا اینایی که این تصمیمو میگیرن یه کم فکر نمیکنن؟ خب از اول تکلیف همه رو مشخص کنن دیگه کلا همه چی ......


یا مثلا میخوان همچین تصمیم های شکوهمندی!  بگیرن اعلام کنن که مثلا از سال بعد یا از موقعی به بعد این قانون اجرایی میشه و بقیه اقدام نکنن !

----------


## meh.75

با این مسئولای اموزش پرورش که مثل گوش دراز نفهمن فقط 2 ماه طول کشید تا ثبت نامم کنن.اون هزینه ای هم که کردم پول دوا و دکترشون بشه ایشالا

----------


## Mohandes H

نه مثلا با دیپلم تجربی باید کنکور تجربی بدن و با دیپلم مجدد ریاضی کنکور ریاضی.
اینا میخواستن کسی گذشتشو نتونه جبران کن.
خیلی ییییییییییییییییییییییییی  یی...

----------


## salam55

> شانس منه بدبختو ببین اخه چرا فرزند جانباز 20% امسال جزو ایثارگران نمیشه ؟ ولی من تیکشو می زنم امیدوارم شاملم شه


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط m.l.s


الآن تکلیف کسایی که 2 تا دیپلم دارن و هیچکدومشون با گروهی که میخوان شرکت کنن یکی نیست چیه ؟؟

نمیتونن توی اون گروه ثبت نام کنن ؟؟


با دیپلم اول شون میتونن توی رشته های غیر مرتبط شرکت کنن ولی با دیپلم دوم فقط در رشته ای که با دیپلم دوم مرتبط هست
این اشی هست که سنجش درقبال حکم دیوان عدالت اداری پخته*

----------


## mpaarshin

چه قانون مزخرفی از قبل هم به طرف نمیگن که یه موقع زحماتش به هدر نره اینجوری که شده یعنی یه نفر که دیپلمش ریاضیه ولی تجربی کنکور میده احیانا میره انسانی میگیره جای تجربی یا برعکس حتی اونوقت چی میشه؟؟ 
یا کسی که دیپلم تجربی معدلش پایینه میره انسانی میگیره تا تاثیر معدلش کم شه بازم هیچ کاری نمیتونه بکنه
همه ی راه هارو بستن

----------


## m.l.s

> *
> با دیپلم اول شون میتونن توی رشته های غیر مرتبط شرکت کنن ولی با دیپلم دوم فقط در رشته ای که با دیپلم دوم مرتبط هست
> این اشی هست که سنجش درقبال حکم دیوان عدالت اداری پخته*



اینو ذکر نکرده و چیزیه که شما بداشت کردید ...

باید ارزشون پرسید دقیقش رو


احتمال این هست ...

----------


## DR Matrix

بچه ها دیگه این نامردا کارشونو کردن حداقل باید کاری کنیم رای دیوتن اجرایی بشه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

یعنی امام زمان ظهور کنه اول اینها رو به سلابه میکشه ...
بهتر که نرفتم سمت دیپ مجدد ...

----------


## lightning

> *
> با دیپلم اول شون میتونن توی رشته های غیر مرتبط شرکت کنن ولی با دیپلم دوم فقط در رشته ای که با دیپلم دوم مرتبط هست
> این اشی هست که سنجش درقبال حکم دیوان عدالت اداری پخته*


مصداق بارز لجبازی وبازی با اینده بچها دقیقا اش دیوانه برا کنکوری ها گفتم اینا اومدن ابروشو درست کنن چششم کورکرردن

----------


## lightning

یعنی کنکوربادیپلم غیرمرتبط پر؟ این که مشکلی نداشت اخه چرا

----------


## m-j-h

سلام
اقا من نگرفتم الان من دیپلم ریاضیم میخوام تجربی کنکور بدم نمیتونم برا ترمیم معدل پس اقدام کنم ؟ یعنی اگرم بگیرم باز نمرات دیپلم ریاضیمو لحاظ میکنن؟؟||
اینکه دگ عاخر بی عدالتیه کـــــــ
من خودمو سر 25 درصد زیست میکشم یکی با نهاییش راحت قسمتیشو میگیره و حتی نمیزارن من نهاییشو بدم و برابر شیم ؟؟؟
بعد اینگه فرق ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد چیه خب تو هر دو حالت نمرات رو بهتر کردیم دگ.
مرسی

----------


## m.l.s

> یعنی کنکوربادیپلم غیرمرتبط پر؟ این که مشکلی نداشت اخه چرا



دیپلم غیر مرتبط مشکلی نداره ...

این واسه کساییه که بیش از 1 دیپلم دارن

----------


## Dj.ALI

واقعا حرفم نمیاد و متاسفم....همین!
شاه عزیزم کجایی که یادت بخیر :Y (696):

----------


## lightning

> دیپلم غیر مرتبط مشکلی نداره ...
> 
> این واسه کساییه که بیش از 1 دیپلم دارن


فکرکنم منظورش یکی باشه دیگه وگرنه سنجش ازکجا میفهمه؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام
> اقا من نگرفتم الان من دیپلم ریاضیم میخوام تجربی کنکور بدم نمیتونم برا ترمیم معدل پس اقدام کنم ؟ یعنی اگرم بگیرم باز نمرات دیپلم ریاضیمو لحاظ میکنن؟؟||
> اینکه دگ عاخر بی عدالتیه کـــــــ
> من خودمو سر 25 درصد زیست میکشم یکی با نهاییش راحت قسمتیشو میگیره و حتی نمیزارن من نهاییشو بدم و برابر شیم ؟؟؟
> بعد اینگه فرق ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد چیه خب تو هر دو حالت نمرات رو بهتر کردیم دگ.
> مرسی


لازم نیست با همون دیپ ریاضی میتونید کنکور تجربی بدید

----------


## nacli

> یعنی چی؟ من یک ماه زحمت کشیدم دیپ انسانی گرفتم، یعنی نمیتونم ازش استفاده کنم؟  البته من اصلا دیپلم تجربی ندارم پارسال هم با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی دادم، الان تکلیف من چیه؟ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


شما میتونین با دیلپلم ریاضیتون تو رشته تجربی شرکت کنین اما نمیتونین از دیپلم انسانیتون استفاده کنید

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط m.l.s


اینو ذکر نکرده و چیزیه که شما بداشت کردید ...

باید ارزشون پرسید دقیقش رو


احتمال این هست ...


استنباطم این هست که نمیخوان بذارن کسی که دیپلم مجدد گرفته در رشته غیر مرتبط استفاده کنه . همین.
وگرنه همانطوری که با کاردانی فنی یا کاردانش میشه توی یکی از 3 رشته اصلی شرکت کرد با دیپلم اصلی یا همون اول هم میشه در رشته های غیرمرتبط ازمون داد.
مطرح کردن این سوال هم  هم با روابط عمومی سنجش کار درستی هست اما مشروط بر اینکه مثل همه سوالات , پاسخ کلی بهش ندن و لینک نکنن به چیزی که موضوع مجهول تر بشه , چون جوری پاسخ میدن که اصلا نمیتونی پاسخ بگیری*

----------


## moez

این قانون بیشتر واسه بچه های تجربی صدق میکنه بچه های تجربی که دیبلم مجدد انسانی یا ریاضی گرفتن و میخوان با اون کنکور تجربی بدن نمیتونن و باید با دیبلم تجربی خودشون کنکور بدن یعنی دیبلم مجددشون الکی بوده و  بچه های ریاضی و انسانی هم همچنین

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> شما میتونین با دیلپلم ریاضیتون تو رشته تجربی شرکت کنین اما نمیتونین از دیپلم انسانیتون استفاده کنید


اصلا اینطور نیستا !
گفته کسایی که دیپلم مرتبط + n تا دیپ دیگه دارن فقط با همون دیپ مرتبط میتونن ثبت نام کنن

----------


## farhadcr72

مملکت اتمام زمانی است
ان کس که نداند و نداند و نداند بعضا ب ریاست ایضا ب خلافت و...برسد
انکس که بداند و بداند و بداند همان بهتر که برود غاز ب کنجی بچراند
اینه مملکت ما و حاصل ۳۷سال حکومت جمهوری اسلامی
لذت ببرید و راهپیمایی هم برید رای هم بدین😊;-)

----------


## m.l.s

> اصلا اینطور نیستا !
> گفته کسایی که دیپلم مرتبط + n تا دیپ دیگه دارن فقط با همون دیپ مرتبط میتونن ثبت نام کنن


اصن معلوم نیست هیچی !!

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> شما میتونین با دیلپلم ریاضیتون تو رشته تجربی شرکت کنین اما نمیتونین از دیپلم انسانیتون استفاده کنید


در این مورد چیزی نگفته...
منظورش اینه(احتمال شدید)که کسایی که بالای یک دیپلم دارن با هر دیپلم فقط  تو رشته ی خودش میتونن شرکت کنن...

----------


## daniad

هرچند زیاد شوکه نشدم دیگه از سرم گذشته 
یعنی اگه کل عمرمو صرف یه کاری تو اینجا کنم و آخرش یه بیلاخ نصیبم شه ام تعجب نمیکنم دیگه 
برده ها ام براشون عادی شده بود برده بودن 
بعد طرف میره مستند میسازه که فرار مغز ها نکنید 
آخه با این وضع آدم چ انگیزه ای براش میمونه 
کی میگه یه ماه 
من دو ماه سر دیپ گذاشتم که هیچ 
بعدش هر روز اداره و مدرسه 
سروکله زدن با یه مشت نفهم یعنی به غایت نفهم و التماس کردن بهشون که فقط وظیفشونو انجام بدن 
خداوکیلی این چجور سنجشیه؟ اینا چ ملاکایبه 
این قانونا رو کی در میاره 
ما دیپلم مجددیا کلی بیشتر از رتبه ها مشابهمون خون دل میخوریم و سختی و تلاش 
یکی از بچه ها امضاش نوشته بود "من دغدغه دارم در سرزمینی زندگی میکنم که رسیدن سهم کسانیست که نمیدوند و دویدن سهم کسانی که نمیرسند " 
الان دیگه قشنگ بهش پی بردم

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اصن معلوم نیست هیچی !!


معلومه دیگه ! شما پیچیدش میکنی

----------


## m-j-h

> لازم نیست با همون دیپ ریاضی میتونید کنکور تجربی بدید


مرسی ولی میخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم که سوابق تحصیلیم به 25 برسونم و هم بهترش کنم....الان فقط عمومی هام تاثیر داره و شیمی که میشه 18 درصد انگار
الان این کار رو بکنم باز همون نمرات ریاضی رو تاثیر میدن؟

----------


## lightning

> مرسی ولی میخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم که سوابق تحصیلیم به 25 برسونم و هم بهترش کنم....الان فقط عمومی هام تاثیر داره و شیمی که میشه 18 درصد انگار
> الان این کار رو بکنم باز همون نمرات ریاضی رو تاثیر میدن؟


برودعاکن بزارن باهمون دیپ ریاضی کنکور تجربی بدی

----------


## nacli

> ببین کسایی که یه دیپلم دارن هر کنکوری که بخوان میتونن بدن (ریاضی تجربی انسانی)
> اما اونایی که دو تا دیپلم دارن (مثلا دیپلم ریاضی با دیپلم مجدد تجربی) فقط میتونن با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور ریاضی بدن و با دیپلم تجربی کنکور تجربی.


اونی ک دیپلم اولش ریاضیه، میتونه با دیپلم ریاضی، کنکور تجربی بده

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> مرسی ولی میخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم که سوابق تحصیلیم به 25 برسونم و هم بهترش کنم....الان فقط عمومی هام تاثیر داره و شیمی که میشه 18 درصد انگار
> الان این کار رو بکنم باز همون نمرات ریاضی رو تاثیر میدن؟


ملت دارن دیپلم غیر مرتبط میگیرن که تاثیر براشون اعمال نشه ! شما برعکس میخوای خودت رو بد بخت کنی ؟

----------


## m.l.s

> معلومه دیگه ! شما پیچیدش میکنی


من که تفسیری نکردم !!

ولی چیزی که شما میگی پیچیده و فاجعه میکنه کار رو نمیشه که !!

تفسیر آقای yaghma احتمالش بیشتره ...

----------


## mpaarshin

> من که تفسیری نکردم !!
> 
> ولی چیزی که شما میگی پیچیده و فاجعه میکنه کار رو نمیشه که !!
> 
> تفسیر آقای yaghma احتمالش بیشتره ...


چیزیه که خودشون اسنباط کردن باید بپرسید که درسته یا نه چون بر اساس اون نوشته میگه هرکی دیپ مجدد گرفته هر دیپلمی که داره باید با کنکورشون یکی باشه حتما

----------


## m.l.s

> چیزیه که خودشون اسنباط کردن باید بپرسید که درسته یا نه چون بر اساس اون نوشته میگه هرکی دیپ مجدد گرفته هر دیپلمی که داره باید با کنکورشون یکی باشه حتما



همین دیگه اگه این باشه فاجعست

منم اولش همین فکر رو کردم ولی نباید اینطور شه !!

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> من که تفسیری نکردم !!
> 
> ولی چیزی که شما میگی پیچیده و فاجعه میکنه کار رو نمیشه که !!
> 
> تفسیر آقای yaghma احتمالش بیشتره ...


متاسفانه مسیولین علاقه ی خیلی خاصی به فاجعه افرینی دارن...

طبق این نوشته گفته کسایی که بیشتر از یک دیپلم دارن باید دیپلمشون(چه اولی چه مجدد)با رشته ی ازمونشون یکی باشه...

----------


## mpaarshin

> همین دیگه اگه این باشه فاجعست
> 
> منم اولش همین فکر رو کردم ولی نباید اینطور شه !!


بدترین حالتش میدونی چیه؟؟
طرف مثلا دیپلمش تجربی بوده با معدل پایین رفته انسانی گرفته تا تاثیر بره ولی با انسانیش کاری نمیتونه بکنه
میدونی چیه؟؟ اینا نمیخوان گذشتت جبران شه همین

----------


## m-j-h

> ملت دارن دیپلم غیر مرتبط میگیرن که تاثیر براشون اعمال نشه ! شما برعکس میخوای خودت رو بد بخت کنی ؟


نه خب 19-20 گرفتن تو نهایی تو زیست که آسون تره تا حدود 25 درصد زیست رو بالا بردن تو کنکور..بعدم من گفتم ترمیم معدل بشه که نمرات قبلو بهتر کنم و جدیدا اضافه..اگه درست فهمیده باشم .من باید سر 25 درصد زیست خودمو بکشم ولی اون تجربی راحت با معدل دارتش..منم میخوام اینطوری شم:/

----------


## nacli

> اصلا اینطور نیستا !
> گفته کسایی که دیپلم مرتبط + n تا دیپ دیگه دارن فقط با همون دیپ مرتبط میتونن ثبت نام کنن


نمیدونم والا. خدا کنه اینی ک شما میگی نباشه آخی خیلی ها بدبخت میشن اینطوری

----------


## m.l.s

> بدترین حالتش میدونی چیه؟؟
> طرف مثلا دیپلمش تجربی بوده با معدل پایین رفته انسانی گرفته تا تاثیر بره ولی با انسانیش کاری نمیتونه بکنه
> میدونی چیه؟؟ اینا نمیخوان گذشتت جبران شه همین


بدترین حالت اینه که بخواد کنکور تجربی بده و دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشه

بعد بره دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیره ...

حالا نمیتونه تجربی ثبت نام کنه !!!!!!


حرفی دیگه واقعا نمیمونه برای گفتن به اینا !

----------


## lightning

سرم درد گرفت بااین قانوناشون الان من بادیپ انسانی نمی تونم تجربی کنکوربدم ؟ من که گیج شدم

----------


## ata.beheshti

رسما ر ی د ن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## m.l.s

> سرم درد گرفت بااین قانوناشون الان من بادیپ انسانی نمی تونم تجربی کنکوربدم ؟ من که گیج شدم



دیپلم اولت ریاضی بوده ؟؟

----------


## nacli

عاغا اوایل تیر نگفتم نرین سراغ دیپ مجدد دردسره؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## lightning

> دیپلم اولت ریاضی بوده ؟؟


نه انسانی اول و اخرمه

----------


## Janvaljan

*بعضی دوستان هنوز مطلب و نگرفتن.

این قانون (تبصره) داره میگه اگر دیپلم سه ساله دبیرستانت چه انسانی باشه چه ریاضی چه تجربی میتونی هر کنکوری خواستی شرکت کنی.

 و متاسفانه اگر از دیپلم مجددت  میخوای استفاده کنی مجبوری  تو همون رشته ای که دیپلم مجدد گرفتی کنکور بدی.
*

----------


## m.l.s

بجای رای دیوان عدالت یکی بیاد اینارو تفسیر کنه که واقعا چی میخوان از جون ما کنکوری ها  ؟؟؟

اولا که به مجلس گفتن بیا تفسیر کن رای دیوان رو  در جالی که نیازی نبود و فقط باید اجرا میکردن رای رو بجای این کار
نباید کار به مجلس میکشید

اینم از این ...

----------


## Am111r

> *بعضی دوستان هنوز مطلب و نگرفتن.
> 
> این قانون (تبصره) داره میگه اگر دیپلم سه ساله دبیرستانت چه انسانی باشه چه ریاضی چه تجربی میتونی هر کنکوری خواستی شرکت کنی.
> 
>  و متاسفانه اگر از دیپلم مجددت  میخوای استفاده کنی مجبوری  تو همون رشته ای که دیپلم مجدد گرفتی کنکور بدی.
> *


اورین خیلی ساده و مفید گفتی

----------


## m.l.s

> *بعضی دوستان هنوز مطلب و نگرفتن.
> 
> این قانون (تبصره) داره میگه اگر دیپلم سه ساله دبیرستانت چه انسانی باشه چه ریاضی چه تجربی میتونی هر کنکوری خواستی شرکت کنی.
> 
>  و متاسفانه اگر از دیپلم مجددت  میخوای استفاده کنی مجبوری  تو همون رشته ای که دیپلم مجدد گرفتی کنکور بدی.
> *




امیدوارم این باشه ولی چیزی که نوشتن این نیست و نیاز به تفسیر داره ...

----------


## staar

اخه چ مملکت بی درو پیکریه هرکی از راه میرسه ی قانون میذاره برا خودش ی ماه واقعا وقت کمی نبود این همه سال حالا نوبت ماشد ورق برگشت

----------


## Dj.ALI

> نه انسانی اول و اخرمه


مشکلی نداره اگر فقط یک دیپلم داشته باشید میتونید در هر رشته ای که دوست دارید کنکور بدید :Yahoo (3):

----------


## m.l.s

> نه انسانی اول و اخرمه


تو که مشکلی نداری

بهترین شرایط رو داری ...

این واسه کساییه که بیش از 1 دیپلم دارن

----------


## lightning

اگه این لعنتی ها تفاوتی بین جانبازان قائل نیودن منم الان سهمیه ایثارگران بودم افسوس خیلی روش حساب کرده بودم

----------


## nacli

> مشکلی نداره اگر فقط یک دیپلم داشته باشید میتونید در هر رشته ای که دوست دارید کنکور بدید


داوش شما تاج سر مایی یه وخت دلخوری پیش نیاد. چاکریم

----------


## mpaarshin

اصن شما بتونین با دیپلم اولتون هر کنکوری بدین 
اونی که تجربی هستش نمراتش کمه واسه جبران رفته انسانی یا ریاضی گرفته ولی نمیتونه ازش استفاده کنه
یعنی هیچ راه ​جبرانی نیست

----------


## nacli

> اصن شما بتونین با دیپلم اولتون هر کنکوری بدین 
> اونی که تجربی هستش نمراتش کمه واسه جبران رفته انسانی یا ریاضی گرفته ولی نمیتونه ازش استفاده کنه
> یعنی هیچ راه ​جبرانی نیست


اصن شاید واسه همین ترمیم رو گذاشتن. یعنی میخوان ک همه تاثیر معدلشون 25 درصد کامل باشه

----------


## staar

> اگه این لعنتی ها تفوتی بین جانبازان قائل نیودن منم الان سهمیه ایثارگران بودم افسوس خیلی روش حساب کرده بودم


مشکل ی نفر حل میشد اینطور این همه ادمو ک مسخره کردن چیکار کنن

----------


## MaHsa 95

بچه ها خواهشا به من كمك كنيد، من هنوز مراحل ديپ انساني رو تموم نكردم و قرار بود فردا برم كامل كنم... الان من ديپلم اولم رياضي بوده  ديپ مجدد انساني هم گرفتم و ميخوام كنكور تجربي بدم، آخرش منظور سنجش چيه؟
 اينكه من اگه ديپ دوم انسانيمو بگيم نميتونم كنكور تجربي بدم ( كه خيلي مسخره است واقعا!!!) يا منظورش اينه كه اگه ديپلم تجربي دارم بايد از اون استفاده كنم و حالا مشكلي نداره؟؟

----------


## lightning

یعنی چی کی مسخره می کرد

----------


## nacli

دوستان لیسانس هایی ک پزشکی قبول شدن فقط میتونن برن پردیس!!! :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## yaghma

*موضوع خیلی ساده هست نمیدونم چرا اینقدر بزرگش میکنین,قسمت دال صفحه 14 دفترچه راهنما ببینین چی نوشته:

اون تبصره ای که استارتر در پست اول گذاشتن مختص دیپلم مجددی هاست*

----------


## staar

> بچه ها خواهشا به من كمك كنيد، من هنوز مراحل ديپ انساني رو تموم نكردم و قرار بود فردا برم كامل كنم... الان من ديپلم اولم رياضي بوده  ديپ مجدد انساني هم گرفتم و ميخوام كنكور تجربي بدم، آخرش منظور سنجش چيه؟
>  اينكه من اگه ديپ دوم انسانيمو بگيم نميتونم كنكور تجربي بدم ( كه خيلي مسخره است واقعا!!!) يا منظورش اينه كه اگه ديپلم تجربي دارم بايد از اون استفاده كنم و حالا مشكلي نداره؟؟


دقیقا شما نمیتونین  با این دیپلما کنکور تجربی بدین

----------


## Janvaljan

> بچه ها خواهشا به من كمك كنيد، من هنوز مراحل ديپ انساني رو تموم نكردم و قرار بود فردا برم كامل كنم... الان من ديپلم اولم رياضي بوده  ديپ مجدد انساني هم گرفتم و ميخوام كنكور تجربي بدم، آخرش منظور سنجش چيه؟
>  اينكه من اگه ديپ دوم انسانيمو بگيم نميتونم كنكور تجربي بدم ( كه خيلي مسخره است واقعا!!!) يا منظورش اينه كه اگه ديپلم تجربي دارم بايد از اون استفاده كنم و حالا مشكلي نداره؟؟


* متاسفانه نمیتونید از دیپلم مجدد انسانی استفاده کنید.*

----------


## mpaarshin

> بچه ها خواهشا به من كمك كنيد، من هنوز مراحل ديپ انساني رو تموم نكردم و قرار بود فردا برم كامل كنم... الان من ديپلم اولم رياضي بوده  ديپ مجدد انساني هم گرفتم و ميخوام كنكور تجربي بدم، آخرش منظور سنجش چيه؟
>  اينكه من اگه ديپ دوم انسانيمو بگيم نميتونم كنكور تجربي بدم ( كه خيلي مسخره است واقعا!!!) يا منظورش اينه كه اگه ديپلم تجربي دارم بايد از اون استفاده كنم و حالا مشكلي نداره؟؟


ببین دوست عزیز اینجا یکم ابهام هست
احتمالا شما با دیپلم اولتون هر کنکوری رو میتونین بدین ولی با دیپلم مجددتون نمیتونین و باید با کنکورتون یکی باشه
بازم معلوم نیست البته

----------


## m.l.s

> بچه ها خواهشا به من كمك كنيد، من هنوز مراحل ديپ انساني رو تموم نكردم و قرار بود فردا برم كامل كنم... الان من ديپلم اولم رياضي بوده  ديپ مجدد انساني هم گرفتم و ميخوام كنكور تجربي بدم، آخرش منظور سنجش چيه؟
>  اينكه من اگه ديپ دوم انسانيمو بگيم نميتونم كنكور تجربي بدم ( كه خيلي مسخره است واقعا!!!) يا منظورش اينه كه اگه ديپلم تجربي دارم بايد از اون استفاده كنم و حالا مشكلي نداره؟؟



غصه نخور ...

واسه همه پیش اومده

باید دیپلم انسانیه رو بیخیال شی متاسفانه

----------


## mpaarshin

> *موضوع خیلی ساده هست نمیدونم چرا اینقدر بزرگش میکنین,قسمت دال صفحه 14 دفترچه راهنما ببینین چی نوشته:
> فایل پیوست 49860
> اون تبصره ای که استارتر در پست اول گذاشتن مختص دیپلم مجددی هاست*


هموووون اینا هدفشون بستن راه جبرانه

----------


## m.l.s

> *موضوع خیلی ساده هست نمیدونم چرا اینقدر بزرگش میکنین,قسمت دال صفحه 14 دفترچه راهنما ببینین چی نوشته:
> فایل پیوست 49860
> اون تبصره ای که استارتر در پست اول گذاشتن مختص دیپلم مجددی هاست*



اونی هم که شما گذاشتی واسه کساییه که فقط یه دیپلم دارن ...

نمیخوام بحث کنم فقط باید مطمئن شد ...

امیدوارم همین باشه

----------


## staar

اگه فقط تاثیر مثبت باشه بازم ی امید میتونه باشه اما اگه نه کارمونو ساختن

----------


## Dj.ALI

> داوش شما تاج سر مایی یه وخت دلخوری پیش نیاد. چاکریم


فدات دادا....خیلی مخلصیم....موفق باشی :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> بچه ها خواهشا به من كمك كنيد، من هنوز مراحل ديپ انساني رو تموم نكردم و قرار بود فردا برم كامل كنم... الان من ديپلم اولم رياضي بوده  ديپ مجدد انساني هم گرفتم و ميخوام كنكور تجربي بدم، آخرش منظور سنجش چيه؟
>  اينكه من اگه ديپ دوم انسانيمو بگيم نميتونم كنكور تجربي بدم ( كه خيلي مسخره است واقعا!!!) يا منظورش اينه كه اگه ديپلم تجربي دارم بايد از اون استفاده كنم و حالا مشكلي نداره؟؟


فکر کنم اطلاعات قرستاده شده برای سازمان سنجش...خیلی ها هم تونستن کد رو بگیرن...
ولی اگه بتونین این دیپلم مجدد رو یه جوری کلا نابودش کنین بهتره...چون اگه این چیزی که من دارم میبینم متن دفترچه باشه پس منظورش همونیه که گفتم...

----------


## m.l.s

> فکر کنم اطلاعات قرستاده شده برای سازمان سنجش...خیلی ها هم تونستن کد رو بگیرن...
> ولی اگه بتونین این دیپلم مجدد رو یه جوری کلا نابودش کنین بهتره...چون اگه این چیزی که من دارم میبینم متن دفترچه باشه پس منظورش همونیه که گفتم...



اونوقت دوستان میگن پیچیده نیست ...  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> بچه ها خواهشا به من كمك كنيد، من هنوز مراحل ديپ انساني رو تموم نكردم و قرار بود فردا برم كامل كنم... الان من ديپلم اولم رياضي بوده  ديپ مجدد انساني هم گرفتم و ميخوام كنكور تجربي بدم، آخرش منظور سنجش چيه؟
>  اينكه من اگه ديپ دوم انسانيمو بگيم نميتونم كنكور تجربي بدم ( كه خيلي مسخره است واقعا!!!) يا منظورش اينه كه اگه ديپلم تجربي دارم بايد از اون استفاده كنم و حالا مشكلي نداره؟؟


دوست عزیز راستیتش دوست ندارم خبر بد به کسی بدم اما با این تفاسیر شما نمیتونید از دیپلم انسانیتون استفاده کنید...یعنی اگر بخواین از دیپلم انسانی استفاده کنید باید حتما در گروه علوم انسانی شرکت کنید ولی با دیپلم ریاضیتون میتونید یا ریاضی یا تجربی یکیش رو شرکت کنید...موفق باشید... :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

تفسیر بند مورد نظر اینکه :
شما با دیپلم اولت توی هر گروه آزمایشی میتونی شرکت کنی اما با دیپلم دوم فقط  و فقط در همان گروه آزمایشی عنوان دیپلم دوم باید شرکت کرد
پ.ن: خدا لعنت کنه نویسنده این تبصره رو ( الهی آمین رو بلند بوگو )

----------


## کتی ملیح

*بنظرتون یه فردی دوتا دیپلم داره و طبق قانون دیپلم دومش همخونی با کنکورش نداره و موظف شده که از دیپلم اولش استفاده کنه. میتونه این روند رو پیش بگیره؟؟


کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم اولش رو اکی نکنه! و کد سوابق دیپلم دومشو اکی کنه. اینطوری دیپلم دومش مورد استفاده برای کنکورش میشه و دیپلم اول سنجیده نمیشه! درواقع اصن تایید نشده که سنجیده بشه...*
اینطوری دیگه چند وقت بعد از سنجش هم پیغام نمیاد براشون که کد دیپلم با کد عنوان کنکورشون همخونی نداره و فکرنکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد. این راه نجات محسوب میشه اگر نبندنش :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mohandes H

بابا خیلی سادس
کسایی که یه دیپلم دارن هر کنکوری که دلشون بخواد می تونن بدن اما اگه دیپلم مجددو گرفتن دیگه دارای دو تا دیپلم میشن در این صورت باید نوع دیپلم و نوع کنکور یکی باشه.
اونایی که می گن با دیپلم اول میشه هر کنکوری رو داد در اشتباهن برید یه بار دیگه دفترچه رو بخونید تا قضیه براتون روشن بشه.
اگه دو تا دیپلم دارین دیگه دیپلم اولو و دیپلم مجدد فرقی نداره باید حتما نوع دیپلم و کنکوری که می خواین شرکت کنین یکی باشه.
متاسفم واسه این مملکت.

----------


## m.l.s

> بابا خیلی سادس
> کسایی که یه دیپلم دارن هر کنکوری که دلشون بخواد می تونن بدن اما اگه دیپلم مجددو گرفتن دیگه دارای دو تا دیپلم میشن در این صورت باید نوع دیپلم و نوع کنکور یکی باشه.
> اونایی که می گن با دیپلم اول میشه هر کنکوری رو داد در اشتباهن برید یه بار دیگه دفترچه رو بخونید تا قضیه براتون روشن بشه.
> اگه دو تا دیپلم دارین دیگه دیپلم اولو و دیپلم مجدد فرقی نداره باید حتما نوع دیپلم و کنکوری که می خواین شرکت کنین یکی باشه.
> متاسفم واسه این مملکت.



منم همینو میگم دوستان بقبول نمیکنن ...

در کل اگه این بشه فاجعه است !!

----------


## Janvaljan

> اونوقت دوستان میگن پیچیده نیست ...


*بله دوست عزیز موضوع پیچیده ای نیست.

از دیپلم مجدد انسانیت نمیتونی برای کنکور تجربی  استفاده کنی.

حالا باید بری کد سوابق تحصیلی همون دیپلم سه ساله دبیرستانتو بگیری و با اون کد سوابق کنکور ثبت نام کنی.
*

----------


## m.l.s

> *بنظرتون یه فردی دوتا دیپلم داره و طبق قانون دیپلم دومش همخونی با کنکورش نداره و موظف شده که از دیپلم اولش استفاده کنه. میتونه این روند رو پیش بگیره؟؟
> 
> 
> کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم اولش رو اکی نکنه! و کد سوابق دیپلم دومشو اکی کنه. اینطوری دیپلم دومش مورد استفاده برای کنکورش میشه و دیپلم اول سنجیده نمیشه! درواقع اصن تایید نشده که سنجیده بشه...*
> اینطوری دیگه چند وقت بعد از سنجش هم پیغام نمیاد براشون که کد دیپلم با کد عنوان کنکورشون همخونی نداره و فکرنکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد. این راه نجات محسوب میشه اگر نبندنش


کسی که دیپلم مجدد گرفته پارسال با همون قبلی کنکور داده و قبلا تاییدش کرده ...

----------


## m.l.s

> *بله دوست عزیز موضوع پیچیده ای نیست.
> 
> از دیپلم مجدد انسانیت نمیتونی برای کنکور تجربی  استفاده کنی.
> 
> حالا باید بری کد سوابق تحصیلی همون دیپلم سه ساله دبیرستانتو بگیری و با اون کد سوابق کنکور ثبت نام کنی.
> *


شاید با اونم نشه اگه غیر مرتبط باشه ...

----------


## Unknown Soldier

حالا نگران نباشید.سوابق تاثیر مثبت داره دیگه.دیپ 2 رو بیخیال شین

----------


## staar

> حالا نگران نباشید.سوابق تاثیر مثبت داره دیگه.دیپ 2 رو بیخیال شین


ی شبه دیپلم مجددو کنسل کردن اینم مث اون

----------


## m.l.s

> حالا نگران نباشید.سوابق تاثیر مثبت داره دیگه.دیپ 2 رو بیخیال شین


کسایی که دیپ اول و دومشون با کنکوری که میخوان شرکت کنن چیکار کنن پس ؟؟  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## nacli

اصن بهتره تاثیر معدل رو بردارن :Yahoo (2):

----------


## کتی ملیح

> کسی که دیپلم مجدد گرفته پارسال با همون قبلی کنکور داده و قبلا تاییدش کرده ...




*از این منظر بهش نیگا نکرده بودم تشکر :troll (4)::troll (5)::troll (24)::troll (12):
*

----------


## mpaarshin

> *بنظرتون یه فردی دوتا دیپلم داره و طبق قانون دیپلم دومش همخونی با کنکورش نداره و موظف شده که از دیپلم اولش استفاده کنه. میتونه این روند رو پیش بگیره؟؟
> 
> 
> کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم اولش رو اکی نکنه! و کد سوابق دیپلم دومشو اکی کنه. اینطوری دیپلم دومش مورد استفاده برای کنکورش میشه و دیپلم اول سنجیده نمیشه! درواقع اصن تایید نشده که سنجیده بشه...*
> اینطوری دیگه چند وقت بعد از سنجش هم پیغام نمیاد براشون که کد دیپلم با کد عنوان کنکورشون همخونی نداره و فکرنکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد. این راه نجات محسوب میشه اگر نبندنش


خب این میشه دور زدن اگر یه موقعی بفهمن میخواین چیکار بکنین؟؟

----------


## hossein.y

ای بابا دوستان چرا پیچ میدید .... تکلیف مشخصه ... کسی که یه دیپلم داره که هیچی همون قانون سابق هسا هر کنکوری بخواد میتونه شرکت کنه ... اما کسی که دو تا یا بیشتر دیپلم داره 2 حالت پیش میاد .... 1- دیپلم گروه ازمایشی که میخواد شرکت کنه رو داره پس باید کد اون رو وارد کنه مثلا شما دیپلم تجربی داری و ریاضی ..... صرفنظر از اینکه کدوم دیپ اوله کدوم دوم واسه کنکور ریاضی دیپ ریاضی ملاکه واسه کنکور تجربی دیپ تجربی 2- دیپلم گروه ازمایشی مد نظر رو نداره اونموقع باید کد ااولین دیپلمش رو وارد کنه تا براش مشکلی پیش نیاد ... مثلا دیپ اولت ریاضیه دیپ دوم انسانی .... حالا هم میخوای کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی ... باید کد دیپ اول ینی دیپ ریاضی رو وارد کنی تا مشکلی بوجود نیاد و محض احتیاط کد دومی رو وارد نکنی ... اینطوری مشکلی پیش نخواهد امد

----------


## nacli

عاغا از 12 امشب میشه ثبت نام کرد؟

----------


## m.l.s

> ای بابا دوستان چرا پیچ میدید .... تکلیف مشخصه ... کسی که یه دیپلم داره که هیچی همون قانون سابق هسا هر کنکوری بخواد میتونه شرکت کنه ... اما کسی که دو تا یا بیشتر دیپلم داره 2 حالت پیش میاد .... 1- دیپلم گروه ازمایشی که میخواد شرکت کنه رو داره پس باید کد اون رو وارد کنه مثلا شما دیپلم تجربی داری و ریاضی ..... صرفنظر از اینکه کدوم دیپ اوله کدوم دوم واسه کنکور ریاضی دیپ ریاضی ملاکه واسه کنکور تجربی دیپ تجربی 2- دیپلم گروه ازمایشی مد نظر رو نداره اونموقع باید کد ااولین دیپلمش رو وارد کنه تا براش مشکلی پیش نیاد ... مثلا دیپ اولت ریاضیه دیپ دوم انسانی .... حالا هم میخوای کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی ... باید کد دیپ اول ینی دیپ ریاضی رو وارد کنی تا مشکلی بوجود نیاد و محض احتیاط کد دومی رو وارد نکنی ... اینطوری مشکلی پیش نخواهد امد





سنجش از کجا بفهمه کدوم اوله کدوم دوم ؟؟

تو مورد دومی که گفتید ممکنه اصلا نتونه ثبت نام کنه !!

----------


## daniad

آقا خبر جدیدی از تاثیر مثبت نشد؟ حتی اگه ترمیمم بیا د من حاظر نیستم یه ماه قبل کنکور بشینم نهایی بخونم (تاثیرشو همین یه ماه پیش تجربه کردم )

----------


## daniad

> سنجش از کجا بفهمه کدوم اوله کدوم دوم ؟؟تو مورد دومی که گفتید ممکنه اصلا نتونه ثبت نام کنه !!


از تاریخ اخذشون

----------


## farhadcr72

> یعنی امام زمان ظهور کنه اول اینها رو به سلابه میکشه ...
> بهتر که نرفتم سمت دیپ مجدد ...


بشین تا صبح دولتت بدمد!!!
ادم تا خودش حقش نگیره هیشکی کمکش نخواهد کرد
این سنجشم دیگ داره رو اعصاب میره ناجور

----------


## nacli

> آقا خبر جدیدی از تاثیر مثبت نشد؟ حتی اگه ترمیمم بیا د من حاظر نیستم یه ماه قبل کنکور بشینم نهایی بخونم (تاثیرشو همین یه ماه پیش تجربه کردم )


خیلی تاثیر داره یعنی؟

----------


## m.l.s

> از تاریخ اخذشون ������



آره خوب از کدشون هم میشه فهمید

ولی توی چیزی که تو دفترچه نوشته اگه بیش از یه دیپلم داشته باشی و هیچکدوم به کنکورت نخوره نمیتونی کاری کنی ...

----------


## hossein.y

خیر دوست عزیز میتونه ثبت نام کنه مشکلی پیش نمیاد ... ضمنا کد سوابق دیپ دوم کاملا نشخصه..... کدسوابق متشکل هست از کد منطقه اخذ دیپلم + کد دانش اموزی که کد دانش اموزی برایدیپ دوم با پیشوند عدد 60 شروع میشه ولی دیپ اول با سری و سریال شناسنامه ... پس دیپ دوم کدش به راحتی از دیپ اول قابل تمیزه


> سنجش از کجا بفهمه کدوم اوله کدوم دوم ؟؟
> 
> تو مورد دومی که گفتید ممکنه اصلا نتونه ثبت نام کنه !!

----------


## m.l.s

> خیر دوست عزیز میتونه ثبت نام کنه مشکلی پیش نمیاد ... ضمنا کد سوابق دیپ دوم کاملا نشخصه..... کدسوابق متشکل هست از کد منطقه اخذ دیپلم + کد دانش اموزی که کد دانش اموزی برایدیپ دوم با پیشوند عدد 60 شروع میشه ولی دیپ اول با سری و سریال شناسنامه ... پس دیپ دوم کدش به راحتی از دیپ اول قابل تمیزه



گفتم اینو تو پست قبل ...

----------


## کتی ملیح

> خب این میشه دور زدن اگر یه موقعی بفهمن میخواین چیکار بکنین؟؟




نه الان دوستی متوجهم کرد.اصن نمیشه اینکارو کرد چون اونی که داره یه دیپ دیگه میگیره. سال قبلش با دیپ اولش کنکور ثبت نام کرده و اون سوابقش رو تایید کرده پارسال متاسفانه!


ولی کلا اگر پارسالی رو تایید نکرده بود ،دیگه دور زدن نمیشد! میتونست این جدیدیه رو تایید کنه!  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (4): منظور از این تبصره ها هم همین بود.
چمیدونم والا.خبرشون میرن ابروشو وردارن چششو کور میکنن،هی گند رو گند :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Janvaljan

*همه ی اینا به کنار.

اگر شما خلاف این قانون ثبت نام کردی و سنجش هم فرض محال نفهمید ، بعد که کنکور قبول شدی میگن اقا دیپلم تو بیار ، توی فرم قبولیت برای دانشگاه ارسال میشه دیپلم مجدد انسانی معدل فلان ، اونجاست که هر چی رشتی پنبه میشه ، مسئول ثبت نام دانشگاه اعلام عدم تطبیق دیپلم مجدد با گروه ازمایشی میزنه و شما قبولیت میپره . تمام. امسال و پارسالم نداره.*

----------


## m.l.s

همه چی مشخص میشه بعدا ...


شب بخیر

----------


## daniad

> خیلی تاثیر داره یعنی؟


آره م ی ر ی ن ه تو سیستم درست 
اگه خواستی شرکت کنی دو سه تا درس اختصاصی مهم که بد شدیو شرکت کن فقط بنظرم

----------


## staar

> آره م ی ر ی ن ه تو سیستم درست 
> اگه خواستی شرکت کنی دو سه تا درس اختصاصی مهم که بد شدیو شرکت کن فقط بنظرم


حیف اون همه استرس ک واسه10نشدن هندسه شب قبل امتحان میکشیدم  حیف واقعا حیف

----------


## Unknown Soldier

البته من مودنم این ضابطه آموزش پرورش کجا بوده ؟ یهویی اومده تو قوانین کنکور95!!! خدایی ببین چقدر پول کشیدن بالا از ملت
بازم پیام بفرستید تو سایت دیوان عدالت اداری که حتما برخورد شدید بشه اگه سوابق رو مستقیم کنن

----------


## khaan

> یعنی چی؟ من یک ماه زحمت کشیدم دیپ انسانی گرفتم، یعنی نمیتونم ازش استفاده کنم؟  البته من اصلا دیپلم تجربی ندارم پارسال هم با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی دادم، الان تکلیف من چیه؟ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


شما مشکلی نداری میتونی با هر دوتا دیپلمت برای تجربی شرکت کنی.

فقط اگه کسی دیپلم تجربی + یه دیپلم دیگه داشته باشه باید از تجربی استفاده کنه

----------


## daniad

> حیف اون همه استرس ک واسه10نشدن هندسه شب قبل امتحان میکشیدم  حیف واقعا حیف


  همممم
یاد کابوسای زیست شناسیم بعد امتحانش افتادم 
انقد تو دو روز چیز کردم تو مغزم بدون خواب ک همش کابوسشونو میدیدم 😑
ما تلف شدیم

----------


## DR Matrix

مملکت رو هواس .... چقدر زحمت کشیدم... امیدوارم حداقل رای دیوان اجرایی شه

----------


## Janvaljan

> شما مشکلی نداری میتونی با هر دوتا دیپلمت برای تجربی شرکت کنی.
> 
> فقط اگه کسی دیپلم تجربی + یه دیپلم دیگه داشته باشه باید از تجربی استفاده کنه


*جناب خان ، در تبصره اومده اگر بیش از یک دیپلم داری ، باید یا از دیپلم اصلی دبیزستانت استفاده کنی یا از دیپلم مجدد منطبق با گروه ازمایشی.

حالا ایشون که دیپلم اصلیش ریاضی و دیپلم مجددش انسانی جزوه افراد بیش از یک دیپلم حساب میشه یا نه؟؟؟؟   حساب میشه .

ایا دیپلم مجددش با گروه تجربی مطابقه ؟خیر

پش الزاماً باید از دیپلم اصلیش (ریاضی) استفاده کنه.........واقعاً خیلی روشنه بیان کرده.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

اگر اون طوری که شما میفرمایید باشه ، این قانون فقط ظلم در حق بچه های تجربی میشه و
بچه هایی ریاضی و انسانی خیلی نفع میبرند که قطعاً قانونش این طوری نیست و همونظور که بالا گفتم.
*

----------


## Karegar

خداحقمونوازاین ظالما بگیره..واین همه واسش زحمت کشیدم...دوماهه کلا کنکورموگذاشتم کنار...ب خاظرلجی ک مدیربزرگسالان شهرمون بام کردمجبورشدم واسه امتحانابرم ی شهردیگه...اونجام ی سری آدم احمق سرازچیزی درنمیارن..حتی امروزم تاساعت3 اونجابودم....بعدشم ک آدم اینقدخسته س ک نمیتونه درس بخونه...
حکومت اسلامی..هه هه هه هه

----------


## mpaarshin

بچه ها حالا حواستون به مجلس و دیوان باشه که این تاثیر معدل کوفتی رو بردارن
اینا با این تبصره ی جدیدی که دادن یعنی عملا گفتن شما حق جبران نداری پس حالا که نمیشه جبران کرد چرا باید تاثیر داده بشه؟؟

----------


## rezarko13

ایران حکومت امام زمانه یعنی جکی بیش نیس.فقط بلدن بگن غربیی ها فلانن خودشون مثلا چین :Yahoo (68):

----------


## nacli

عاغا کسی نمیدونه ساعت چند پرتال ثبت نام سنجش باز میشه؟

----------


## lily7

مثلا اومدن شرایط رو درست کنن بدتر شد !
حیف اینهمه زمانی که برای دیپلم مجدد بچه ها صرف کردن .

----------


## samir93

باسلام
دوستان دیگه واقعا دارن زیاده روی میکنن و ماهم داریم سکوت میکنیم ...
باد یه فکری کردویه اعتراضی چیزی کرد که صی ما به گوشون برسه،من واقعا برادیپلم مجدد تمام زندگی مو گذاشتم،کسی راه حلی داره؟؟؟؟

----------


## samir93

تکلیف چیه دوستان،باید صدامونو به گوش مسولان برسونیم
من خودم مهرماه از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم و گفتن بلامانع است ومیشه شرکت کنید با هر دیپپلمی و من رفتم فرش زیر پامو فروختم وهمین دیروز نمراتم اومد
مملکتی که نام جمهوری اسلامی رو یدک میکشه نباید به این راحتی از ین مسایل بگذره

----------


## Martin Scorsese

به ذاتتون لعنت
من چندین ماهه پدرم در اومد

----------


## biology115

بچه ها دیگه کاریش نمیشه کرد

حداقل دعا کنید رای دیوان به کرسی بشینه و تاثیرشو بردارن یا حداقل مثبت بشه ...

----------


## biology115

اینا میخوان افرادی که روزانه خوندن دیگه نتونن تو کنکور شرکت کنن

چون اگه تاثیر رو بردارن همینایی که روزانه خوندن میان اعتراض میکنن و دوباره کنکور میدن 

اینا هم واسه اینکه راه اعتراضشونو ببندن گفتن دیگه نمیتونین شرکت کنین ...

به نظر من اینطوریه ....

نظر شما چیه دوستان ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## MaHsa 95

> *جناب خان ، در تبصره اومده اگر بیش از یک دیپلم داری ، باید یا از دیپلم اصلی دبیزستانت استفاده کنی یا از دیپلم مجدد منطبق با گروه ازمایشی.
> 
> حالا ایشون که دیپلم اصلیش ریاضی و دیپلم مجددش انسانی جزوه افراد بیش از یک دیپلم حساب میشه یا نه؟؟؟؟   حساب میشه .
> 
> ایا دیپلم مجددش با گروه تجربی مطابقه ؟خیر
> 
> پش الزاماً باید از دیپلم اصلیش (ریاضی) استفاده کنه.........واقعاً خیلی روشنه بیان کرده.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


ولي ْآخه تو تبصره اينو هم نگفته كه بايد از ديپلم اصلي ات استفاده كني...

----------


## nacli

> ولي ْآخه تو تبصره اينو هم نگفته كه بايد از ديپلم اصلي ات استفاده كني...


چرا اذیت میکنی خودتو؟ یه زنگ بزن سازمان سنجش بپرس

----------


## legend528

سلام.
من رشته ی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم ریاضی بوده با معدل کتبی 17.04.سال 90 فارغ التحصیل شدم و مشمول سابقه ی پیش دانشگاهی نمیشم.
الان برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کردم.همه ی درسای سال سوم تجربی رو برام زدن که امتحان بدم.می خوام معدلم رو برای کنکور 96 بیارم بالای 19.الان برام سوال پیش اومده اگر دیپلم تجربی بگیرم آیا برای دانشگاه باید پیش دانشگاهیم هم برم دوباره تجربی بگیرم؟

----------


## nacli

> سلام.
> من رشته ی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم ریاضی بوده با معدل کتبی 17.04.سال 90 فارغ التحصیل شدم و مشمول سابقه ی پیش دانشگاهی نمیشم.
> الان برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کردم.همه ی درسای سال سوم تجربی رو برام زدن که امتحان بدم.می خوام معدلم رو برای کنکور 96 بیارم بالای 19.الان برام سوال پیش اومده اگر دیپلم تجربی بگیرم آیا برای دانشگاه باید پیش دانشگاهیم هم برم دوباره تجربی بگیرم؟


نع شما میتونی با دیپلم تجربی ک میخوای بگیری، تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی.

----------


## DR Matrix

این نماینده مجلس با اشاره به اینکه مجلس ابهام موجود در قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو را که در قالب استفساریه از سوی سازمان سنجش مطرح شده است،‌پاسخ خواهد داد، گفت:‌ تأکید داریم که سهم سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور به صورت قطعی اعمال شود نه به صورت مثبت چرا که قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به تأثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی تاکید دارد و وزارت آموزش و پرورش نیز در جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو متعهد شد تا سوابق تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان را در اختیار سازمان سنجش قرار دهد.

----------


## DR Matrix

توکلی:وی با تاکید بر اینکه سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون سراسری سال 95 موثر خواهد بود، ادامه داد: میزان و نحوه اعمال سوابق تحصیلی بر اساس قوانین الزام آوری است که به سازمان سنجش ابلاغ خواهد شد و بعد از ابلاغ به سازمان *قبل از توزیع کارت به* داوطلبان اطلاع داده می‌شود.
قبل از توزیع کارت؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

----------


## ehsan7777777

*فلک به مردم نادان دهد زمام مراد ...*

----------


## ehsan7777777

افسوس که این مزرعه را آب گرفته  .................. دهقان مصیبت زده را خواب گرفته

----------

